# Safety first - always wear eye protection!



## K-T (Feb 23, 2005)

When dealing with high powered lasers, remember to wear protection/safety googles/glasses. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Vancouver Hospital & Health Sciences Centre has an article online regarding _Laser Safety and the Eye_! 

Sunglasses DON'T provide the filtering needed! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

Make sure to get protection googles for the matching wave length you are dealing with! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

If you don't have any, here are places to get them (in no particular order):

<ul type="square">  [*] Roithner Laser  [*] Rockwell Laser Industries  [*] WickedLasers  [*] Laser Vision  [*] LaserMate Group Inc.  [*] Elvex [*] MWK Industries  [*] Spectronika  [*] KENTEK Eyewear 



[/list] 

What's your eyesight worth to yourself? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


<font size=1>Please PM or email me with any additional sources for safety googles!</size> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 29, 2006)

Quoted from another thread:




nero_design said:


> When you look at a lightbulb, it's image is reversed on your retina. But laserlight is not like the lightbulb. It get's focused by the eye's lens into a hot spot on the retina. And it get's magnified in strength. A green laser is focussed into a pinpoint of heat on the retina that is 100,000 times the strength of the laser. The area of your retina that processes images for your brain is actually really tiny... which is why you can only view a few letters on this message at a time. One hit by a 100mW laser and you will lose the use of that eye forever. The US army describes a 100mW laser as being capable of severe damage at a distance at only 10% of it's strength.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

